# Non-toxic/organic co-sleeper



## jep108 (Nov 16, 2008)

We are due in less than 2 months and are being really careful to choose products that will not expose our baby to dangerous chemicals. For our crib we ordered a pacific rim one. We are now trying to choose a good co-sleeper. Any recommendations?


----------



## BathrobeGoddess (Nov 19, 2001)

Moved to green living!


----------



## tulip4me (Apr 16, 2007)

Here's a few links I found: http://www.armsreach.com/shop-3/natu...nd-organics-9/ & http://www.ecobaby.com/cosleepers.htm


----------



## AutumnMelody (Feb 10, 2006)

I don't know what your budget is like, ours being pretty much non-existent, we took a friend up on the offer of a solid wood co-sleeper that he made. It's very simply made. He made the futon for it as well. And I made some sheets and blankets out of organic fabric for it. You can see it here to get an idea.


----------



## Mama2ME (Aug 23, 2007)

If you have the money to invest, I have to recommend the family bed co-sleeper:

http://www.beanproducts.com/mm5/merc...ernityProducts

It has been a lifesaver for us (there is no way our DD could sleep next to my DH...he rolls and kicks...and never wakes up), plus it will be great when we add another LO to the family. It is awesome for travel as well. Sure is cheaper than any crib also.

It is also great for those awful wet spots from lots and lots of momma's milk in the early months!


----------



## mommabeehilly (Nov 16, 2008)

we love our tres tria!!!! check it out!


----------

